
What you need to know about the Covid-19 vaccine - soonnow
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/What-you-need-to-know-about-the-COVID-19-vaccine?WT.mc_id=20200430165006_COVID-19-vaccine_BG-LI&WT.tsrc=BGLI&linkId=87665528
======
OmarShehata
I didn't realize people were working on this new type of "RNA/DNA" vaccine -
it sounds really fascinating that you can make the body develop the weakened
disease, instead of injecting it, so creating the vaccine itself is a lot
faster.

It also sounds kind of scary..making my body "grow" the disease. How do they
control how long my body will keep producing this antigen for?

~~~
soonnow
Have a look at
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01221-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01221-y)
, it describes in-depth what types of vaccines they are working on and how
they are trying to make the body produce antibodies.

